# Hey from Texas



## txflatsman (Sep 22, 2015)

Txflatsman here, just wanted to introduce myself. Native Texan, lived in 5 coastal towns now living in central Texas. Equally at home in 10 inches or 100 fathoms. I rebuild boats as a hobby, wildlife biologist as a profession. I've reworked/rebuilt over 40 shallow water boats and have just wrapped up the most "challenging" of my 40 years of doing this. A 1955 Challenger Bonefish out of Homestead, Fla. by way of Ft. Lauderdale and Ft. Worth, Texas. Purposely not restored to original work to add those modern touches and to allow stand up operation. Here in Texas we have no mangrove to whack you in the head if you run standing up! Thanks to all involved in setting up Microskiff and all the hard work keeping it going! Terry


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

txflatsman said:


> Txflatsman here, just wanted to introduce myself. Native Texan, lived in 5 coastal towns now living in central Texas. Equally at home in 10 inches or 100 fathoms. I rebuild boats as a hobby, wildlife biologist as a profession. I've reworked/rebuilt over 40 shallow water boats and have just wrapped up the most "challenging" of my 40 years of doing this. A 1955 Challenger Bonefish out of Homestead, Fla. by way of Ft. Lauderdale and Ft. Worth, Texas. Purposely not restored to original work to add those modern touches and to allow stand up operation. Here in Texas we have no mangrove to whack you in the head if you run standing up! Thanks to all involved in setting up Microskiff and all the hard work keeping it going! Terry


Good deal. Aggie?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Any photos of your restorations?


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

txflatsman said:


> Txflatsman here, just wanted to introduce myself. Native Texan, lived in 5 coastal towns now living in central Texas. Equally at home in 10 inches or 100 fathoms. I rebuild boats as a hobby, wildlife biologist as a profession. I've reworked/rebuilt over 40 shallow water boats and have just wrapped up the most "challenging" of my 40 years of doing this. A 1955 Challenger Bonefish out of Homestead, Fla. by way of Ft. Lauderdale and Ft. Worth, Texas. Purposely not restored to original work to add those modern touches and to allow stand up operation. Here in Texas we have no mangrove to whack you in the head if you run standing up! Thanks to all involved in setting up Microskiff and all the hard work keeping it going! Terry


Let me guess, Fighting Lady Yellow, custom center console from Rybovich with a Palm Beach throttle . If it's the boat I think it is, I almost bought it a year or so ago. I'm in Austin, running a 16 foot Scott Duck boat w/ 20 efi Suzuki. I duck hunt and fly fish central Tx and the coast - Cheers and Welcome!!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Welcome, hope to see your Challenger on the coast some time


----------



## TTurney (Dec 2, 2015)

Fishtex said:


> Let me guess, Fighting Lady Yellow, custom center console from Rybovich with a Palm Beach throttle . If it's the boat I think it is, I almost bought it a year or so ago. I'm in Austin, running a 16 foot Scott Duck boat w/ 20 efi Suzuki. I duck hunt and fly fish central Tx and the coast - Cheers and Welcome!!


Yep! Duck Lease in Lockhart, let's shoot sometime!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

TTurney said:


> Yep! Duck Lease in Lockhart, let's shoot sometime!


That is awesome, glad someone got it who knew what it was- piece of history. I went duck hunting Sunday, got 4 on a beautiful afternoon. I'll get with you on a hunt.


----------

